# Boggy Bayou T-Pier.



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Boggy Bayou T-Pier. Going to give it a go today while the tide is coming in. Hoping for some Reds and a few Trout for supper.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good luck, make sure to report back how you do!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

I heard from a guy about another guy who caught a sizeable jack crevalle off of that pier.
Lots of large menhaden balling up around there as of late. There's gotta be something there.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm not familiar. Where is Boggy?


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah. Well. That was a lovely idea. From Mossy Head to Niceville by-pass I drove thru howling winds and forty foot waves........O.K. so it rained most of the way down. It appeared to be clearing up and I didn't load up for fishin just to turn around. Got to the T-Pier and the sun came out. Slight breeze. It was lovely. 

Put a line out on the bottom. Caught a Grouper on the other pole. It was a baby so put it back. Then caught a Pinfish. Pinfish went out on the big pole to do Pinfish duties. 

It started to look really nasty to the SE. Dark clouds and lightening. "Oh. We'll be O.K. It will blow right by." Five minutes later we were packin up and heading for the truck to avoid the sudden wind and lightening.

Yep. Caught two fish today.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Fool4fishin said:


> I'm not familiar. Where is Boggy?


If I told ya I'd have to.......well, never mind. Close to Niceville. Or Val'p. I don't know where the line is.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok. I'm always looking for new places to stretch my line. I don't get to come down often so I try to hit as many productive spots as I can.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The line is pretty much at the Fish Market just inside Valparaiso. West of the Dollar General and big intersection/hill to Fort Walton. 

SCal how'd you at the T-Pier? I would strongly advise against it, try Little Lincoln or Florida Park. Less traffic, more grass.

Shoot me a message I live about a minute away from the T-Pier.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

NKlamerus said:


> The line is pretty much at the Fish Market just inside Valparaiso. West of the Dollar General and big intersection/hill to Fort Walton.
> 
> SCal how'd you at the T-Pier? I would strongly advise against it, try Little Lincoln or Florida Park. Less traffic, more grass.
> 
> Shoot me a message I live about a minute away from the T-Pier.


O.K. Will do.

I had thought about Florida Park. Decided to try the T-Pier first. And as you see, Florida Park plans got rained out.

It is probably nice and clear now that I'm home.


----------



## SCal (Jun 27, 2016)

Fool4fishin said:


> Ok. I'm always looking for new places to stretch my line. I don't get to come down often so I try to hit as many productive spots as I can.


Soon as I figure out this Google Earth thing I'll shoot you a PM where to look. I'm old and computer challenged. Slow, but I get there.


----------

